# Nif



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can apply for a NIF in the Algarve without actually being there in person and if so, how?
Many thanks....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope afraid not, it requires each persons signature, I have heard of the odd time when a Solicitor with a POA has got one but an expensive complicated way to do it, plus you end up with the Solicitor as your tax representative which is now unnecessary.

If you open an account with the Millennium office in London they can supply a temporary NIF but they are difficult to make into a permanent one which I understand is necassery


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

CANOEMAN is correct both on the NO answer and the Millennium London. 

It is cheaper to get a cheap flight down :flypig: than pay a solicitor I reckon


----------



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

*Docs.*

Hi. 
Getting a little confused about the list of documents that we'd need to apply for a Fiscal number and opening a bank account.
Seems that we'd need occupation details, parents names etc. whereas others say just a passport and local address.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Fiscal number is straight forward each person requires their Passport as a Non Resident you must have an address in the EU or the EEA if not then you have to appoint a Representative. If you register as a Resident you give your Portuguese address, proof is rarely asked for.

Bank Accounts It depends on your status as a Resident you need as a Minimum NIF, ID, Residence Certificate, proof of address, parents names you might be asked for proof of income

As a Non Resident NIF, ID, parents names, Proof of address you are normally reguired to supply proof of employment it might be a contract, wage slips, P60's, tax return or even a Pension statement

It will and does vary bank to bank, manager to manager but it's pointless visiting Portugal to do these things and not having at least the minimum you've been advised about and preferably slightly more and even then it's easier than opening an account in the UK

This is the official list published by the Bank of Portugal
A general application form, given by the bank, filled and signed by the prospective client.
Passport or Identity card.
Taxpayer`s number and card (Número Fiscal de Contribuinte – NIF).
Residency card (Cartão de Residência) or a residence visa/permit in case of non- EU citizens.
Proof of residency (any document which as your name and address in, such as utility bills, driving license, car insurance, etc).
Proof of profession or contract of employment, company details, receipt of salary.
Banco de Portugal aviso nº 11/2005 revogado pelo aviso nº2/2007.


----------



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It is a good idea to take photo copies as well as originals with you.


----------

